

"It's not going to be okay" - Microsoft manager on getting a bad review/rank - gabbo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/eric_brechner/archive/2012/09/01/it-s-not-going-to-be-okay.aspx

======
warmfuzzykitten
It's going to be okay for me. I would never work in a place with a ridiculous
rating system (and culture) like Microsoft's. If you have a team with five
brilliant performers, the manager has to pick one each for the ratings 1
through 5? Perfect idiocy.

------
JohnMunsch
Of course it's not. You're working for Microsoft.

